# Uh Oh



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..



> Over the summer, the Nuggets and the Lakers were mentioned as possible spots. Last week, Sprewell's name surfaced as a possibility in Orlando or Miami.





> That's what Wolves center Michael Olowokandi thinks. "I'm pretty confident that he's trying to fine-tune the details of what he's going to be doing," said Olowokandi, who stays in touch with Sprewell. "Spree is pretty meticulous in everything he does, be it practicing, his businesses, his gadgetry, whatever it is. I'm pretty confident he'll be somewhere . . . sunny."


Miami has already vehemently denied any Sprewell rumors. So that leaves?

Please no.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Hopefully not. I don't want a guy who can't feed his kids on a 14 million dollar pay check around my team.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

francis and sprewell. why don't the magic add terrell owens as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

patrick_wandalowski said:


> francis and sprewell. why don't the magic add terrell owens as well.


:laugh: ... throw Dennis Rodman in there and we have a deal.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

in a way, we do need some scoring. and hedo and stevenson aren't really lighting it up. nobody has hit 20 points for us ( i dont think). i'm not saying i'm in love with the idea, but it's something to ponder. look at it this way, could it really get THAT much worse for us?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> in a way, we do need some scoring. and hedo and stevenson aren't really lighting it up. nobody has hit 20 points for us ( i dont think). i'm not saying i'm in love with the idea, but it's something to ponder. look at it this way, could it really get THAT much worse for us?



I'd be all for it if we give him a 10 day contract. Even then, I think I'd rather keep losing and not have Spree than have Spree and win a couple extra games. I don't want his poison around Dwight.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Dwight's already getting poisoned. The Magic should either get rid of the trash around him, or do Dwight a favor and put him elsewhere.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i dont think its possible to sign 10 day contracts yet. isn't it after the trade deadline? or something like that? 

trade now before stevie's stock gets worse.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Dwight's already getting poisoned. The Magic should either get rid of the trash around him, or do Dwight a favor and put him elsewhere.



Maybe we should send Dwight to Charlotte? :biggrin:


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't know, every time I hear the name Latrell Sprewell I think of starving children, not a player the Magic should pursue.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

JNice said:


> Maybe we should send Dwight to Charlotte? :biggrin:



I wouldn't turn him down, lol. :biggrin: 

But seriously, Dwight has so much talent, and potential to be one of the all time great big men in the NBA. But it's getting ruined on the Magic thus far with Francis, and company around him.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

JNice said:


> I'd be all for it if we give him a 10 day contract. Even then, I think I'd rather keep losing and not have Spree than have Spree and win a couple extra games. I don't want his poison around Dwight.


Honestly I wouldn't even want him around Dwight for 10 days. But the Magic don't exactly do everything I hope they'd do...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see any point in signing Sprewell. There's a good chance he's going to be a detriment to the team in the locker room, and even if he's not it's not like we're going to compete this year anyway.


----------

